# Help - Omnistep stopped working



## BeeJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Just preparing my Swift Suntor 600B for winter store and on the last button press to retract the step - it didn't!  It retracts on ignition start up but then won't work using the rocker button. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi BeeJ
we somtimes have problems with our step , not the same as yours but its worth spraying the micro switch on the under side of the step with WD40 and working it with your finger , you will find it on the left hand side of the under step .
Hope works for you
regards keith


----------



## BeeJ (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks for this Keith - microswitch appears to be OK as I can hear a 'click' when I push it in and let it out.

Brian


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Brian
Then i think you next step is to take your switch of the wall and check to make sure that no wires have come loose and the check the switch itself with a test light .
Best of luck Keith


----------



## BeeJ (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks again Keith - in storage until March now so first job next Spring!

Brian


----------



## robjk (Jan 8, 2011)

Beej
I have had a problem with my omnistep on a swift sun dance only worked when it wanted to. a new switch fixed it. I got mine from vanplus cross hands llanelli (shop@vanplus.co.uk ) cost about £7 as you said in post you will fix in March still plenty of time.

Rob


----------



## maingate (Jan 8, 2011)

Get a can of spray on grease. If the linkage is starting to get tight, it will not fully retract or deploy.

WD40 is OK to get it freed but you need something better to keep it that way.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 9, 2011)

BeeJ said:


> thanks for this Keith - microswitch appears to be OK as I can hear a 'click' when I push it in and let it out.
> 
> Brian



May be operating mechanically, but not electrically.


----------



## wildman (Jan 13, 2011)

maingate said:


> Get a can of spray on grease. If the linkage is starting to get tight, it will not fully retract or deploy.
> 
> WD40 is OK to get it freed but you need something better to keep it that way.


manufactures recommend these steps are not greased as the grease will collect mud and grit making the whole step tighten up. remove al bolts and bushes, clean off and put back DRY.
Good luck. It is possible the battery is too low to bring the step in without the engine running.


----------



## mike.vacher (Jan 13, 2011)

*Micro switch*



BeeJ said:


> Just preparing my Swift Suntor 600B for winter store and on the last button press to retract the step - it didn't!  It retracts on ignition start up but then won't work using the rocker button. Any ideas anyone?




Hi, I think there is a micro switch on the mechinism that is not making!! Try giving the wires a wriggle in the first instant.

good luck.


----------

